# What is the best book to learn how to screen print?



## Keynote (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering what books you have read that are really informative and teach screen printing to a beginner from top to bottom? 

Thanks


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

How To Print T-shirts For Fun And Profit (Scott Fresener). I always like to recommend this book to everyone. I loved this book.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Really depends what you mean by "from top to bottom"; if you just want to learn how to print t-shirts then Fresener's book covers it thoroughly, if you really want to learn _screenprinting_ from top to bottom, there's a heck of a lot it doesn't cover. Other books will cover that with generalities, but I'm yet to see a book that covers everything in depth (the closest would be Fresener's _Encyclopaedia_ of printing, which is very very thorough, but not a readable how-to guide as such... also out of print for twenty years as far as I know).


----------

